# standard 55 gallon aquarium as vivarium



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

Im a newb, actually first post, but ive been lurking around the forums for a while and im wanting to start a PDF viarium. I com from an aquarium background, Reefs to be exact. so im accustomed to specialized creatures and specialized biotopes. i have access to a free 55 gallon standard aquarium so i was wondering if its possible to use that? can you guys reccommend images or videos of 55 gall vivariums so i can get ideas of how i can set something like that up. I would like a small waterfall or water feature on one end, and possbily a river leading to a pond traveling from one end of the tank to the other hence why i like the length of a standard 55 gal. im not planing on jumping into PDFs just now though. id like to set up the tank ovet thourse of a couple months, let the moss and flooring settle in and add the vegitation, misting, etc running and stable for a couple months, and then possibly add my first frogs. besides, i still have to convince my fiance about this, lol as i already have a 54 gall full sps reef tank plumed into a 55 gallon sump/refuguim/skimmer section, and another 20 gal fish only tank......so i might have to take a while to convince her. ill just tell her its an indoor garden, lol.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a little trouble parsing that non-punctuated wall of text, but here is a pic of my 55 gallon. I have a group of imitators in it and they seem to enjoy the space. They are always out and about.

It has a misting and drainage system installed, but no water feature.
front:









end cap:









back:


----------



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks. looks good.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

That's it. Thread over, Mark wins.

Good game everybody, good game.


----------

